# Gonna restore this old Globe slicer



## rowsdower (Nov 22, 2015)

Finding that there was no earthly way I could get a decent meat slicer that is less than 30 years old, I've been checking craigslist on and off and this weekend found what I was looking for. A lady posted this old Globe that she was afraid to even plug in. I ended up giving her $25 for it, figuring that if nothing else I could sell the sharpener for $100+ and come out ok.

Based on my research I think it's a model A4077, probably from the 1950s. As it was, the blade was rusted to the platter thing and the motor just hummed when I plugged it in.













1120151853.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Nov 22, 2015


















1120151854.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Nov 22, 2015






With a judicious application of PB Blaster and elbow grease I have been able to get it almost completely broken down and the motor now seems to run well, but it has a bit of a tapping noise to it. Any thoughts on the health of the motor based on this brief clip?



I still think it's well worth spending the money for such things as a new switch and maybe a new blade. I'm really looking forward to stripping it down to bare metal and making it look like a million bucks. It'll be a great winter project.


----------



## mosparky (Nov 22, 2015)

I wish you luck on that. I have one I replaced the motor on (burned up). Now I wish I had kept the old motor to have rewound when I have $. As is, the motor I put on is not a totally enclosed motor. I have to be very careful when cleaning it and the motor is very under-rated. I had to machine an adaptor to make it fit.

 I think the motor may be your biggest issue, It should not make that sound. I would tear it down and find the reason for it, but I don't expect everyone to be able to do that. Your choices are simple, use as is until there is a bigger problem or have a pro look at it. The pro likely won't be cheap. Could just be a bad bearing or loose part, cheap fixes but the labor getting there is a killer.

 Personally, For the $25 you got in it, I'd run it til it dies, then decide wheither to invest more in it.

 Great machine to have around.


----------



## rowsdower (Nov 23, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. But I think my dad knows a guy who does this kind of work, so I may be able to work that connection and at least have it looked at. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

